#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

[h=* 
*]1[/h]*.  
**

      ǡ         -          .          .         ǡ        ʺ           ʡ               ǡ              .
**  ػ**                                ػ             ɻ    ɻ                     .         -          -       ѡ            ܫ ػ         ء     .         -         -   ػ     ѻ     :  ػ ء    :     ǡ     ǿ           ɿ**   ( )* *    ܫ ػ                     ɡ        ɡ      ɡ     --   .           ɿ                 ǡ     .  ɡ               ء    ɡ                          ǡ            ʡ                  - ػ-           ȡ                         ػ          ء        ǡ     -        -      .    -    -          ܫ  ػ    -  -           .**   ( )**                   ̡              ɡ        ǡ  -  -        --    .         ǡ              .           ɡ                       ӡ        ܫ           Ӻ                 * *  ɻ**         ػ                  ɻ  ǡ    ܫ   ɻ    ߺ          ܫ ɻ   ܫ ɻ                           .**            ɻ     -    -       ɡ            ɻ              1924.**   - ɻ-    ɡ                      ɡ     -      -  ɡ       ߡ               ѡ        ɡ                      ǡ                ǡ          ʡ       -              -           ɻ                                            ɻ    .**                ɻ         ɻ       ǡ                   .         Ѻ         ɻ     ɻ                   ɻ          ɡ      ǡ         ɻ          ǡ        ǡ              ɡ     ɻ       ɻ            .**                                ǡ   ɻ                 ϡ    ɻ   ǡ   ɻ                ǡ   ǡ                   ɡ      ɻ   ǡ        ϡ                    ɡ                    ɡ                .**                     -  -   .             ߡ                            :         .*** *        ɡ         ɡ     -     ɻ-  ǡ                  ɡ                     ߡ                                          .                  -     -         ǡ               .**            -      -     ɡ           : "      "                          ȡ            ɡ                  .     - -    -     -          -     -     ߡ  - -   ߡ : ﴿       ﴾ (:99) : ﴿          ﴾(: 256)                             ȿ**               ɻ                   ɡ          ɡ                    ӡ               ɡ                  .**         ɻ   ɻ            .*** *   ɻ  ɻ              ɡ   ɻ              ɻ     ɡ                             ɡ        ɻ   ɡ              .   ɻ    ڡ                    ϡ        .       ɻ                     ǡ           Ǻ           ɺ     -       ɻ -      ڡ     ǡ   ɻ          .        -    -            ɻ.**      ܫ ɻ       ɻ              ܫ ɻ         .**                   ɻ               ǡ                            ߡ                       ǡ                          .**   .***
*1      .:          " ".*
*2         Ȼ                 ɡ       Ѻ                   ɡ                   .


*

See More:

----------


## ahmed abou zena

perfect article  :Smile: )

----------

